

Internet addiction is a 'clinical disorder - APLonDrugs
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/2152972/Internet-addiction-is-a-'clinical-disorder'.html

======
PieSquared
Well, what isn't a clinical disorder these days...?

